
The Sextortion Scams: The Numbers Show We Have A Failure of Education - bsdly-pitrh
https://bsdly.blogspot.com/2020/02/the-sextortion-scams-numbers-show-that.html
======
oxfordmale
Even when assuming the worst, if an attacker filmed you while browsing adult
websites at most they would have a movie of you making some funny faces,
unless you have a habit of watching that kind of stuff with your laptop lid
half closed.

Even if they managed to make a compromising movie, there is a small chance it
would be seen by your friend, family or work colleagues unless they have a
habit of clicking links in their spam folder.

------
TwoNineFive
I believe education is important, and in the United States, it is wildly
underfunded at the K-12 level.

However, blaming people for being under-educated is probably as misguided, and
immoral, as yelling at a short person for not being able to reach the top
shelf in the grocery store. It's as wrong as going to a mental hospital and
yelling at the retards that they just need to try harder, go out and get a
job, and start supporting themselves.

Humans have variable intellect, and our society really wants to deny that.
Sure, it's good to treat people like they are capable of making smart
decisions, but the evidence is overwhelming that many of them can't. There are
people who really can't tell what is real from what's been made fake. And
that's not just a problem with the lower IQ people: Look at fakes in the art
world as an example for how highly trained and educated people are still
fooled.

So, what are the best policy decisions in a world where a significant portion
of the population can't tell a half-decent photoshop from reality, or a
sextortion scam from actual sextortion with real evidence?

------
BubRoss
This is an article about phishing attacks over email that is using sex and
vagueness as clickbait.

------
beamatronic
There is a version of this that is identical except it shows your password in
plain text.

~~~
qrbLPHiKpiux
And I've gotten it, too and don't care. It was the right password at the time,
but without my 2FA dongle, good luck getting in.

I've succumbed that all of my info is out "there" somewhere and there's
nothing I can do about it.

Everyone just needs not to put anything out there.

Rule of thumb: the cloud is just someone else's computer that you have no
control over. Stop putting your data on it.

~~~
dgzl
Do you honestly think society is going to become more responsible with their
private data? Because I don't.

